# Iran's Rouhani unveils landmark bill of rights



## dani67 (Dec 19, 2016)

(UPDATED) 'I'm very pleased that today one of my most important promises is being delivered and I am achieving one of my oldest dreams,' Hassan Rouhani tells officials in a televised ceremony
\








Rouhani unveils landmark bill of rights - The Express Tribune


----------



## Penelope (Dec 19, 2016)

> “No one is allowed to enter another person’s house, shop or private workplace without the permission of the owner… in the name of discovering whether crimes or sins have been committed,” he said, quoting the founder of the Islamic revolution, the late Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini.



Is that it?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 19, 2016)

Penelope said:


> > “No one is allowed to enter another person’s house, shop or private workplace without the permission of the owner… in the name of discovering whether crimes or sins have been committed,” he said, quoting the founder of the Islamic revolution, the late Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that it?


Read again.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > > “No one is allowed to enter another person’s house, shop or private workplace without the permission of the owner… in the name of discovering whether crimes or sins have been committed,” he said, quoting the founder of the Islamic revolution, the late Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini.
> ...



Oh ok thanks  


> Iran’s President Hassan Rouhani unveiled a landmark bill of rights on Monday, guaranteeing freedom of speech, protest, fair trials and privacy, saying the achievement was “one of my oldest dreams”.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 19, 2016)

dani67 said:


> (UPDATED) 'I'm very pleased that today one of my most important promises is being delivered and I am achieving one of my oldest dreams,' Hassan Rouhani tells officials in a televised ceremony
> \
> 
> 
> ...


You can now only beat your wife 6 days of the week and homosexuals will only be tossed off of the north side of high-rise buildings.

Funny how they don't want us to read it, eh?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 19, 2016)

I see in the photo a female was even allowed to stand with the males!


----------



## dani67 (Dec 19, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > (UPDATED) 'I'm very pleased that today one of my most important promises is being delivered and I am achieving one of my oldest dreams,' Hassan Rouhani tells officials in a televised ceremony
> ...


no . its propaganda. you cant beat your wife in iran. woman can get divorce immediately after it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2016)

Unfortunately the hardliners won't let it fly but then again that might be what the backers want so the people ultimately turn against the hardliners.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 19, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Yeah, you can only stone your wife if you think she has fooled around and you can slice your daughters throat for having the audacity of being raped.  Pure paradise in Iran for women.


----------



## dani67 (Dec 19, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> I see in the photo a female was even allowed to stand with the males!


*set To Take Over Tech: 70% Of Iran's Science And Engineering Students Are Women*
*Set To Take Over Tech: 70% Of Iran's Science And Engineering Students Are Women*
*


















*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 19, 2016)

dani67 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > I see in the photo a female was even allowed to stand with the males!
> ...


All properly wearing their hijabs or they will get 20 lashes!


----------



## dani67 (Dec 19, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



yo dont understand. woman abuse us in iran. you dont live in this country 
we are slave of them


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 19, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


When it comes down to it in all cultures there are asses that think that males should be ruling over females. The degrees may change but its out there everywhere. This Islam shit has to be the worse though.


dani67 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > I see in the photo a female was even allowed to stand with the males!
> ...


Darn good deal. They can come up with a easy tranquility pill to feed the rabid control nuts. I'll think I will pass on visiting Iran for another thousand years though to just to make sure I don't become the victim.Burkas have no appeal to me whatsoever.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 19, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Great to know women can be beaten for not dressing properly.


----------



## dani67 (Dec 19, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


idiot mothers of them voted 30 years ago .
by the way . its cold now. even i like to have hjab now

+
normal  hjab in iran
i dont see any hjab in this picture






you can see extremist anger for iranian woman hjab

EXTREMIST PROPAGANDA


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 19, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Islam is a cult of Satan.

*Women*
 Obeying Islamic rules including Hijab or Islamic dress-code is necessary in Iran. However these rules are not observed very strict, especially for tourists and foreigners. You must not worry about maintaining your hijab , since in times you have forgotten about it, the maximum penalty will be a request (usually in a kind way) to make it correct.
There are some minimum requirements for foreign women dress-code in public places :

1. *Color :* It's a completely false belief that wearing  must be dark in Iran. There is no limitation in this respect and we recommend you make sure using light colors in summer. 

2. *Head :* Hair should be covered. It does not mean you shall have a tight scarf around your head. Don't worry, It is very usual that some parts remain out of the cover. It's quite acceptable for women to allow whips of their hair to frame their face. Appropriate hats & caps can do this function as well as scarves. Scarf is the most common covering for head and is called "Roosari" in Farsi. 

3. *Body :* Should be covered with loose clothes like man shirt, coat or manteau. Arms should not be bare. 

4. *Legs & feet :* Legs should be covered down to ankles. Feet can be bare and you can wear sandals. Tight jeans are no problem.


Attire information while traveling in Iran by iranianvisa.com


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 19, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


 That top photo reminds me of the bathing suits of the roaring twenties when women were just being allowed to have the skin showing on their ankles and the calves of their legs visible.Hijabs are slowly going down and getting smaller....


----------



## Tehon (Dec 19, 2016)

Congratulations dani67, another step in the right direction. 

The hater dupes in this thread might like to recall that women in the US are still waiting for their equality to be enshrined in the constitution.


----------



## dani67 (Dec 19, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


its not islamic of iran. its islamic republic of iran


----------



## dani67 (Dec 19, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Congratulations dani67, another step in the right direction.
> 
> The hater dupes in this thread might like to recall that women in the US are still waiting for their equality to be enshrined in the constitution.


i think hater doing jerking of when they write this bullshit.
hate speech against moslem country is their sexaulity fetish


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 19, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Congratulations dani67, another step in the right direction.
> 
> The hater dupes in this thread might like to recall that women in the US are still waiting for their equality to be enshrined in the constitution.


Thanks for reminding us why the left are irrelevant in America today.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 19, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Ah yes, Islamic Republic of Iran where every election is rigged and anyone speaking their mind is never seen again.

Iran: Threats to Free, Fair Elections


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 19, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations dani67, another step in the right direction.
> ...


I think you have a problem Dani if you think the conversation here is hating on you. Fact is you posted the photos and it is clear that equal rights for women has a long ways to go. Here I wear whatever I like whenever I like. If it is hot I don't have to roast under some bullshit dress code cloth. I can put my hair up, leave it down or whatever. I don't have to profess any particular religion yet if I share my beliefs I do not have to worry about being jailed for it. I can carry my Bible or any other book with me where ever I go (pedophile photos are the exception and minor cannot look at porn which I agree with those laws).


----------



## dani67 (Dec 19, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


yes i agree .but i dont say iran is good like west country.
im saying iran isnt hell propaganda like liberal media told .....
you are republican but liberal media  brainwashing your head too.

i changed my faith when i was 13 .everybody knows im atheist .but i didnt see any .....by goverment.
im drinking vodka now. i cant buy it in mall . but i called to my friend and he came to my house and sell it to me
.after 5 minute
do you understand my point??


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 19, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


No I think stoning your wife and killing your daughter are serious crimes in Iran


----------



## dani67 (Dec 19, 2016)

Penelope said:


> > “No one is allowed to enter another person’s house, shop or private workplace without the permission of the owner… in the name of discovering whether crimes or sins have been committed,” he said, quoting the founder of the Islamic revolution, the late Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that it?


its 400+ page


----------



## dani67 (Dec 19, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


even if you kill somebody by mistake.for example in car accident.if victim parents dont forgive.murder get death penalty or 15
+years in prison


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 19, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



Iran government loves to stone women to death for adultery.
Iran Set to Stone Woman To Death — After Giving Her 99 Lashes — For Adultery


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 19, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations dani67, another step in the right direction.
> ...


Many people hate all religions. What, exactly, is wrong with expressing strong dislike for something? What damage does it do? One can chose to react or not. There is no mechanism that 'makes' a person 'mad'; it is a choice, whether or not we want to think of it that way. Reaction to a physical attack is automatic. Reaction to verbal inputs is choice.


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 19, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Unfortunately adultery is a very serious crime in that country. That's why they execute women who cheat on their husbands


----------



## dani67 (Dec 19, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


and its lie


----------



## dani67 (Dec 19, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


if they want kill all adultery ctime. irN HAVNT 80 ML . IRAN HAVE 20 ML PEOPLE

SORRY FOR BAD ENGLISH
IM SO DRUNK


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 19, 2016)

dani67 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Adultery (zina-e-mohsen) is punishable by 100 lashes for unmarried people and by death on the fourth offense. It is punishable by death by stoning (under moratorium since 2002, officially replaced in 2012, by an unspecified punishment) for married people and in all cases of incest. If an unmarried non-Muslim male has sexual relations with a Muslim female, the non-Muslim male will be put to death. Four witnesses (rather than two witnesses) are required to prove adultery, the person must confess four times, or they must be convicted by judge's knowledge (through definite circumstantial evidence). If the person confesses twice and is "repentant" or the victim's family forgives the adulterer, the judge can give a tazir sentence of 99 lashes instead, or imprisonment. Convictions and executions for this crime are extremely rare, usually only carried out in the case of death and rare even then.[_clarification needed_][_citation needed_]

Between 1979 and 2002, 40–76 adultery/incest executions (by stoning) were recorded for both men and women.[31] After 2002, allegedly eight men were stoned to death[32] and one woman hanged.[33] Even if the actual numbers are higher, the punishment is nonetheless very rare especially in proportion to confirmed cases of adultery. The punishment is given mostly in aggravated circumstances when the four witnesses or a confession is available and the spouse died. Most adulterers go unpunished, or receive a lighter sentence. Divorce is usually the most common method in dealing with adultery.
Capital punishment in Iran - Wikipedia

Keep defending the worlds leading sponsor of terrorism, this is fun.


----------



## dani67 (Dec 19, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


ARE THEY PAY YOU?


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 19, 2016)

dani67 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


No problem dany 
My English is bad too


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 19, 2016)

dani67 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Really? I thought Iran has mandatory death penalty for adultery 
There's something new to learn


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 19, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Congratulations dani67, another step in the right direction.
> 
> The hater dupes in this thread might like to recall that women in the US are still waiting for their equality to be enshrined in the constitution.



STFU


----------



## dani67 (Dec 19, 2016)

Lastamender said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations dani67, another step in the right direction.
> ...


PLEASE TRANSLATE IT


----------



## Penelope (Dec 19, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Your getting more rights while ours will be taken away.


----------



## Tehon (Dec 19, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


He is telling me to shut up, though I'm not entirely sure why. I didn't say anything untrue, but maybe that makes him uncomfortable.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 19, 2016)

Tehon said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Not uncomfortable just tired of hearing the hater shit. It is a word people use to attach a stigma to someone with a different idea usually backed up by rational and factual information simply because it does not fit your tired narrative.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 19, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


It means "Shut the fuck up."


----------



## Tehon (Dec 20, 2016)

Lastamender said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Give me a break dude. The OP shared some positive news from his country and all the haters did was criticize it because because it wasn't enough for them. It's a textbook definition of a hater.

hater - definition of hater in English | Oxford Dictionaries
1.1informal  A negative or critical person:

So go fuck yourself. Cry to someone who cares.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 20, 2016)

Tehon said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Women always loose rights under the Republicans.


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 20, 2016)

I've found the whole text 

President Rouhani’s Draft Citizenship Rights Charter: English Translation : International Campaign for Human Rights in Iran


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 20, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



You poor put upon thing. Grow up.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 20, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



More blather. Stop blaming others because they know what Islam is and what Islam does.


----------



## dani67 (Dec 20, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> I've found the whole text
> 
> President Rouhani’s Draft Citizenship Rights Charter: English Translation : International Campaign for Human Rights in Iran


we have election two months later. rouhani did it for vote.


----------



## dani67 (Dec 20, 2016)

i did vote rouhani last election. but i dont vote next election.
hardliner have good  chance for next election. because most people dont vote next election


----------



## Tehon (Dec 20, 2016)

dani67 said:


> i did vote rouhani last election. but i dont vote next election.
> hardliner have good  chance for next election. because most people dont vote next election


Why won't people be voting this election?


----------



## dani67 (Dec 20, 2016)

Tehon said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > i did vote rouhani last election. but i dont vote next election.
> ...


rouhani message was based on iran deal and  better freedom in last election
.but iran deal wasnt good enough for change iran economic.......................
usa cheat ........................
most of good  bank dont work with iran.
we have better freedom now.like concert and .......
but its not enough


----------



## Tehon (Dec 20, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


I still don't understand why people wouldn't go out and vote for change if they weren't happy. You are given a voice, why not use it?


----------



## dani67 (Dec 20, 2016)

Tehon said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


people did it 3.5  years ago and they did vote to rouhani
but what happend in reality?? just iran deal. just few concert?
iran deal wasnt good enough for change  irAN  economy


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 20, 2016)

Politics, it appears, work the same everywhere.


----------



## Tehon (Dec 20, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Okay well, stay home then. I get it.
 In America most people will vote for whatever shit choice they're given and then say they had to do it because of the alternative.
I'm not one of those people.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 20, 2016)

Tehon said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


 
So you are saying you voted for known corruption and the global agenda. You are one of those people?


----------



## Tehon (Dec 20, 2016)

Lastamender said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Not very bright are you? I didn't vote for Clinton.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 20, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Don't have to be too bright to figure you out.


----------



## Tehon (Dec 20, 2016)

Lastamender said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


But you couldn't figure me out so I will take that as affirmation of my question. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 20, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



I stand by what I said.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 20, 2016)

She looks petrified.





RodISHI said:


> I see in the photo a female was even allowed to stand with the males!


----------



## Tehon (Dec 21, 2016)

Lastamender said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


You haven't said anything. The most I could figure out is that you don't like Muslim's.

What about Rouhani? I respect the OP's position but at the same time it would be a shame to lose a guy like that to the hardliners. Don't you think?


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 21, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


He is a hardliner.


----------



## ESay (Dec 24, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


It is strange to see you saying “just iran deal”. It is not just a deal, it is a deal that took lots of efforts from all sides; and many in the US disagree with this deal, to say nothing about Israel that strongly opposed it.

Iran economy depends on you – Iranian people – in the first turn.


----------



## dani67 (Dec 24, 2016)

ESay said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...




*IRAN: Official accuses Iranians of laziness*
*Oh, those lazy Iranians.*

*Say what?*

*A mid-ranking government official in Esfahan has riled the national psyche by proclaiming: “Iranians are lazier than the average people in the world.”*

*One wouldn’t think so given the steady buzz of news, including street protests, political battles over subsidy cuts and the perpetual brinkmanship and diplomacy with the international community over the country’s nuclear program. But Mohammad Reza Javadi Yegane believes his countrymen have become sloths since the days of the Islamic Revolution.*

*The semi-official news agency Tabnak cited Yegane, a member of the Supreme Cultural Revolution Council, in reminding its readers that three years ago Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei warned that “social laziness is the inner foe of Iranians.”*
*







*
*Some businessmen agree. Mostafa Bromandi, owner of a printing house, said: “My workers are lazy. Out of the eight hours I pay them, they only work two hours.... The more educated, the lazier. My accountant has a BA degree. He is the laziest white-collar worker.” *



*A barber found such accusations a bit curious "On the one hand," he said, "the government complains that the holidays in Iran are the longest in the world. On the other hand .. when unrest was fomenting in Tehran in the postelection, the government announced more holidays." *



*Maryam, a bookkeeper who wouldn’t give her last name, said: “Yes, Yegane is right. If we were not suffering from social laziness we should have toppled this incompetent and inefficient government.”*


----------



## ESay (Dec 25, 2016)

dani67 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Do you agree with that? If yes then what do you want from Rouhani?


----------



## dani67 (Dec 25, 2016)

ESay said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


but WE HAVE OIL AND GAZ .
japanese people should work too much because they havnt..............


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 25, 2016)

dani67 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


No no
I'm lazier than any Iranian man or woman lol


----------



## ESay (Dec 25, 2016)

dani67 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Ask Rouhani to gift all your oil and gas to the Japanese. Maybe it will help the Iranians become hard-working.


----------



## dani67 (Dec 25, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


I THINK you never see any iranian in your life . specially iranian persian like me


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 25, 2016)

dani67 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


That's true!


----------

